# Life Partner Business endorsement.



## GWalker (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I'm an Australian in a relationship with a South African Citizen, I am currently Applying for Temporary Residence and getting confused by the conflicting terminology used. I want to apply for a Life Partner Permit with a business endorsement. What I have found I need to do is:
1. BI-1738 Temporary Residence Form - Relative's Permit
2. BI-1712A Form 12 Spousal Affidavit
3. BI-84 Visa Application
4. BI-811 Medical 
Plus Police check, Proof of Cohabitation, Financial attachment....blahblahblah....

My question is what form do I need to fill out to get the endorsement to start a Sole Proprietory business? As I've been advised this is possible, even the Life Partner information on the government website says a life partner can study or start a small business, but I can't find any actual information...
All the literature states that another BI-1738 form must be filled out for Own Business. But I don't need to employ 5 staff within two years and don't have 2.5 million Rand. I've been a sole trader in Australia for 20yrs.

I've been advised by one Immigration Law firm that an Endorsement is all I need, and another telling me it's the full Business application...

Can I get some other advice?

Thank you

G


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope Saartjie will read this, she has been through all the motions!


----------



## MarcelleK (Jul 27, 2011)

GWalker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm an Australian in a relationship with a South African Citizen, I am currently Applying for Temporary Residence and getting confused by the conflicting terminology used. I want to apply for a Life Partner Permit with a business endorsement. What I have found I need to do is:
> 1. BI-1738 Temporary Residence Form - Relative's Permit
> 2. BI-1712A Form 12 Spousal Affidavit
> ...


Hi G

Have you had any joy with this? We are in the same situation - my husband is a Kiwi, we are moving to Cape Town in October. I was at the London SA Embassy last week and they advised to get the relatives visa and apply for the business endorsement at Home Affairs in Cape Town once we arrive.

They only mentioned a relatives visa, but we are aware that he needs (has to have) a spousal one. It doesn't seem like they have those forms available in London and they don't process them from what we can understand.

Where are you guys moving to in South Africa?

Any info will be appreciated, pulling our hair out with frustration!

M


----------



## kafecho (May 14, 2012)

*Being able to work in South Africa*

Hi, 

I am a french citizen currently living in the UK. My wife is from South Africa so I am applying for a spousal visa (temporary and then permanent). We have decided to pay an agency (Intergate immigration) to deal with all the paperwork, as there is rather a lot of it. 

With regards to registering yourself as a sole trador (or sole proprietor), I was told today (14/05/2012) that it is no longer possible. I was advised to register a PTY company instead. This costs a bit more, and there is a bit more work involved in doing so. You can have a PTY with a single employee in it. 

Once the company is up, I just need to get the business endorsement. 

This is the route I am planning on taking to be able to work once I arrive in South Africa. 

Good luck.

Cheers, 

Guillaume.






GWalker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm an Australian in a relationship with a South African Citizen, I am currently Applying for Temporary Residence and getting confused by the conflicting terminology used. I want to apply for a Life Partner Permit with a business endorsement. What I have found I need to do is:
> 1. BI-1738 Temporary Residence Form - Relative's Permit
> 2. BI-1712A Form 12 Spousal Affidavit
> ...


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Guillaume,

I am about to use intergate immigration.
How are you finding them? Are they good?
are you using them to assist you with a business registration start up as well and have/did they charge you for an initial telephone conversation before proceeding?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## kafecho (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I am very happy with Intergate as they are very responsive, either by email or phone. As a matter of fact, they sent me emails late last night and just called me over the phone to discuss business endorsement for South Africa.

My employment situation is very specific ( I am trying to work remotely from SA for a UK company) and Intergate has been very good at explaining to me all the options. 

I don't think I am going to use them to help with the business registration as (1) in my case it might not be necessary and (2), if it is required I have business minded contacts in South Africa who could do it for me in a more cost efficient manner. Intergate could certainly help you to set up a Private company (PTY) if this is what you want. 

They did not charge me for the initial visa screening process. They initially explained what sort of visas I would need to get for myself and the children and eventually we decided to pay for their services. Once you've paid they are pretty good at giving you advice, especially considering that SA immigration laws seem to be a moving target and the amount of paperwork you need to provide is rather large. They also provide translation services in case you have to translate non-english documents which I had to.

Good luck,

Guillaume.




emmacee said:


> Hi Guillaume,
> 
> I am about to use intergate immigration.
> How are you finding them? Are they good?
> ...


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

GWalker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm an Australian in a relationship with a South African Citizen, I am currently Applying for Temporary Residence and getting confused by the conflicting terminology used. I want to apply for a Life Partner Permit with a business endorsement. What I have found I need to do is:
> 1. BI-1738 Temporary Residence Form - Relative's Permit
> 2. BI-1712A Form 12 Spousal Affidavit
> ...


Hi there, although I have a lot of information about Temp Res Permits, my knowledge does not stretch to Business Endorsement. I know a Spousal Permit can be endorsed for work and that a Life Partner Permit can be endorsed for work. You do not need any additional forms for these, all you do is submit your usual paperwork together with an offer of employment and in addition the employer must also sign the application form. 

I would suggest that you get in contact with an Immigration Specialist (I can see that others have recommended one on this thread) to get some real answers. Otherwise I can myself recommend Eisenberg and Associates in Cape Town. They are immigration lawyers and I use them myself and they will definitely be able to give you answers to your questions.

Sorry I can not be of more help in this case.


----------



## JohnPier (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I can't agree at ALL about Intergate Immigration, they are HORRIBLE. Lack of service, long waiting periods (over and above Home Affairs). Literally almost swore at them on the phone.

What happened was that they received my payment and documents and only lodged my application after another month had gone by. Then, when the permit was ready, they never informed me, and I luckily found out by calling the salesperson. I then saw when they had received notice to fetch it.

Don't ever ever use them. Stay far away from Intergate. I waste months on their idiocy.


----------



## kafecho (May 14, 2012)

JohnPier said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't agree at ALL about Intergate Immigration, they are HORRIBLE. Lack of service, long waiting periods (over and above Home Affairs). Literally almost swore at them on the phone.
> 
> What happened was that they received my payment and documents and only lodged my application after another month had gone by. Then, when the permit was ready, they never informed me, and I luckily found out by calling the salesperson. I then saw when they had received notice to fetch it.
> 
> Don't ever ever use them. Stay far away from Intergate. I waste months on their idiocy.


Obviously, I can only talk from my own experience which was overall positive, but if you had issues with them, then it's worth knowing.


----------

